

Is This Kickstarter Project the Future of Blogging? - nikelson
http://mashable.com/2013/05/25/ghost-kickstarter-blogging/

======
j2kun
If it allows me to run arbitrary Javascript on my blog, this would already be
a huge improvement over Wordpress. This is not to mention having to _pay_ to
control the CSS just to fix the theme designers' bugs and horrendous CSS
practices.

~~~
moepstar
Err - you seem to be talking about WordPress.com, i.e. their hosted version.

If you host it yourself (from WordPress.org) you don't have to pay for
fixing/changing stuff as well as have more freedom to do with it what you
want.

